# Mortices and Tenons



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jun 2010)

or is it "mortises"? Steve?








Look here.


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Jun 2010)

Excellent, Dave, excellent.

You have me confused now. A mortice (noun) is spelled with a "c", in common with _licence, practice and notice._

To mortice (verb) is spelled with an "s" , as in to practise, to license. To notice is an exception, it seems to me.

So when we come to a mortiser, where are we? I would spell it with an "s" as it as a machine that does something. A verber? Ouch! But a mortiser is, itself, a noun and I am hoist by my own petard.

I think I'll continue to call a mortice a mortice and a mortiser a mortiser and just have another glass of wine.
S


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jun 2010)

Drink one for me and forget about cees and esses.


----------



## laird (26 Jun 2010)

I'm not American (a land made of escaped slaves and deportees, so why would they be able to spell?  ) So it's a "c".
Hat, coat. flack jacket.....................................->->->


----------



## JoinerySolutions (17 Jul 2010)

According to my dictionary they are just alternate ways of spelling the word. Use either and worry not.


----------

